# Cue The Lights, Please...



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

Greetings, ladies and gentlemen of the fine Writingforums community. 

I was recently pulled aside on the street by a man in a black suit who informed me that if I did not make myself known by posting on this website, I would summarily be sentenced to life imprisonment on the island of No Success.

Feeling a wave of despair wash over me, and knowing deep in my heart that this Agent of Success was telling me the truth, I proceeded to locate this site. Typing in my username with a heavy heart, I sold my soul to the Forum Demons in order to increase my chances of actually being something.

As I see you all have done the same, I feel slightly better. Hopefully together we can work to free our souls from the clutches of our masters, and fly off into the glorious sunset to the land of Success.

My name is Nathan. I am currently a college student with too much time on his hands, but not enough time all at once. I enjoy writing small blurbs throughout the day, but I've only recently decided to attempt the supreme conquest of the novel. I do so hope that my fellows on this site will help me in my quest, and I will do my best to help them as well.

Alone we will fail, together we will prevail.

So in other words, what's up, guys?


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Jul 29, 2009)

That was elaborate. Haha, welcome to the forums, Nathan.


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks, Crash Tomas. I took a look at the other introductions to see what I was up against, and realized that quite a few of them was dreary and the epitome of lameness. *shrugs* I just wanted mine to stand out a little.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never responded to an intro before, but yours was adorable. You did good kid, and welcome.


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I feel special now, ChestersDaughter. I'm glad I could be your first. Thank you for the welcome, and I hope to be able to "do good" again.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 29, 2009)

That was fun Red. Seems to me you will be a welcome addition to our social group


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you, Mistique. I would love to join.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 29, 2009)

And then everybody is happy  we're so nice to each other  just wait untill my character tries to kill yours


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

Ouch, I already feel wounded by that.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 29, 2009)

hihihihihi poor baby, your life will get hard  my characters tend to be quite homocidal one way or the other


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

Should be interesting then, to say the least.


----------



## terrib (Jul 29, 2009)

Haven't heard that in a while have you Lisa Lou.....lol

Welcome again, Nathan....


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you, Terri, for the welcome.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 29, 2009)

oh yeah I have never been told that mine are boring. So far I have a french revolution princess, a human hating vapiress, a naieve lovable healer, a domestic violence couple, an energy controling xgirl, a slave and probably some other's I have forgotten just now


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

And if you put them all together, then you would have a sorority party, would you not?


----------



## Mistique (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh it would get scary I think. The vampiress would kill the rest I think except the xgirl. The princess would be dead in no time as would be the healer. With the DV couple it would be good for him to die but she's is so cute that would be a shame. She would have no defence though so she would be dead quickly too. As would the slave although she would put up more of a fight  The xgirl versus the vampiress would be an interesting fight  Im not sure who would win


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

I am seriously intrigued at how you take all your characters and figure out who would win. That takes some serious imagination. But we are all writers, and imagination to us is as common as chalk dust to a gymnast.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 29, 2009)

Well with these it is rather easy. The princes, the healer and the girl in the DV couple are all quite naieve and innocent whilst the vampiress is cruel and strong. So clearly she would win. The slave was trained as a killer so would put up more of a fight but as the vampiress is quite hard to kill she would loose in the end anyway. Now the xgirl has a special power. She can take energies from one person (like an illness or near death injury) and tranfer that to another. So it is possible that that would kill the vampiress but not very likely though as she vampiress would probably be faster and can mind control the other person so she would probably win that way.


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

Well then the xgirl would have to absorb the energies of the dying whilst the vampiress is slaying the slave. That battle would distract the vampiress long enough for the xgirl to strike. It depends on whether or not the vampiress recognizes the threat the xgirl presents and takes care of her first.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah she probably would not know that as she does not live in a word of special powers like that. So she would kill one of the other's first. Your right the xgirl could take that dying energy (probably red) from the eyes of the one dying (therefore saving her life) and project it into the eyes of the vampiress, therefore killing her in the process. But I kind of like the vampiress  she has this lovely romance going with a vampire hunter


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

You may like the vampiress, but we aren't going on likes, were we? Sometimes the one you hate the most is the strongest. That is why we have villains...


----------



## Mistique (Jul 29, 2009)

See that is where I am lucky. I love villains


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 29, 2009)

I see. But again, we weren't focusing on likes.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 30, 2009)

No I guess not. That is the bad side to being a villain sooner or later the good guys will come after you  I have to say that the vampiress has turned to become quite a good girl (don't kill humans anymore and stuff like that ) so maybe she would just let everyone life


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 30, 2009)

That would be preferred. Then they can all hold hands and sing love songs to each other around the campfire, right?


----------



## Mistique (Jul 30, 2009)

Well they could do that, but I am not sure they would like that. Perhaps they should all remain in their individual stories as they seem to have a more excited life there


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 30, 2009)

Exactly. That sounds like the best. And the Ultimate Showdown has been averted.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 30, 2009)

So basically we saved the world  and all that on a writing forum


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 30, 2009)

We really are amazing, are we not?


----------



## Mistique (Jul 31, 2009)

Obviously we are completely amazing and people should worship us


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, if people would worship us, then we would gain even more powers of awesomeness. I feel some sort of surge already... 

This thread should be renamed "Mystique and Red Pen."


----------



## Mistique (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah it should 

Well it is your thread, I guess its allowed 

A surge of awesomeness, now that would be good


----------



## DarkDyer (Jul 31, 2009)

This thread was hijacked. *nods to Mystique and Red Pen*

Welcome to the WF, Red Pen.

Carry on...


----------



## Red Pen (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome, DarkDyer.

And yes. If we had awesomeness we could definitely take over the world.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 31, 2009)

Alright, we need to think about that some more as taking over the world defenately sounds like a good plan and we obviously have all the awesomeness we need


----------

